# ομφαλοσκόπηση, ομφαλοσκοπία = navel-gazing, omphaloscopy, -scepsis, -skepsis



## Costas (Feb 5, 2011)

*omphaloscopy, omphaloscepsis, omphaloskepsis*


Τα βάζω εδώ όλα μαζί, γιατί σε άλλα λεξικά βρίσκεις το ένα, σε άλλα δεν βρίσκεις το άλλο. Βέβαια ο μέσος Αμερικανός δεν γνωρίζει τη λέξη σε καμιά μορφή της (εμπειρική δική μου διαπίστωση).


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 5, 2011)

Θα διαφωνήσω για τον μέσο αμερικανό των νότιων πολιτειών :) Εκεί το navel gazing το έχουν τσίχλα ειδικά όταν θέλουν να μιλήσουν για τους self absorbed.


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2011)

Εγώ μίλησα για τον (ελληνογενή) όρο, ότι δεν τον γνωρίζουν, όχι για την πρακτική. :)


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 5, 2011)

Ops, my bad! (Κάτι το πρωί, κάτι ότι ακόμα η καφεΐνη δεν είχε πιάσει) :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

Η _omphaloscopy_ είναι σχεδόν άγνωστη. Καμιά εβδομηνταριά γκουγκλοβιβλία την έχουν, δεκαπλάσια έχουν την _omphaloskepsis_. Αυτή η τελευταία (και με αυτή την ορθογραφία) βρίσκεται και στα μεγάλα λεξικά (τα μεγάλα μαθητικά, π.χ. Longman και Macmillan, δεν την ξέρουν τη λέξη) και στη Wikipedia.

Στο OED η λέξη μπήκε στις προσθήκες του 1993, με πρώτο παράδειγμα από το 1925 (σ' αυτό συμφωνεί με το Webster's).
1925 A. Huxley _Those Barren Leaves_ v. iv. 366 The flesh dies‥. And there's an end of your omphaloskepsis. 
Του Χάξλεϊ είναι και προγενέστερη χρήση του _omphaloskeptic_:
c 1915 A. Huxley Let. (1969) 78 You must admit that no omphaloskeptic, nay, not Plotinus, could have so utterly realized the Infinite as at moments one did to night.

Η _omphaloscopy_ βρισκόταν από παλιότερα στο OED (όλα καταχωνιασμένα στο λήμμα _omphalo-_):
1931 T. H. Pear Voice & Personality iv. 35 The psychologist, unless mental omphaloscopy contents him, must go and fetch his material.    1960 Times 30 Nov. 7/2 In particular he made fun of ‘omphaloscopy’—gazing at the navel.

Σε εμάς όμως πότε ήρθε; Στο Παπυρολεξικό γράφει: «ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < ομφαλός + -σκόπος (< σκοπός < σκέπτομαι), πρβλ. οιωνο-σκόπος. Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1861 στο _Γαλλοελληνικόν Λεξικόν_ τών Σχινά και Λεβαδέως]». Είναι όμως έτσι; Εκεί, στο _umbilicain_ βρίσκω μόνο _ομφαλώπται_. Ο Κουμανούδης στη _Συναγωγή_ γράφει:
*ομφαλοσκόποι* οι κατά τον ιδ' μ.Χ. αιώνα μοναχοί του όρους Άθωνος. Ίδε _ομφαλώπται_.
Στο λήμμα _ομφαλώπται_, αφού αναφέρει το παραπάνω Γαλλελληνικόν, σχολιάζει: «Δεν παραεχρειάζοντο ίσως αι δύο αύται λέξεις, αφού υπήρχον εν τοις Βυζαντινοίς συγγραφεύσιν οι *ομφαλόψυχοι*».

Μάλιστα:
*omphalopsychite* [Gr. ψυχή soul], one of a sect of quietists who practised gazing at the navel as a means of inducing hypnotic reverie.
Στα γαλλικά _omphalopsyche_, το έχει κι ο παραπάνω Σχινάς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

Προσθέτω και την _ομφαλοσκοπία_ στον τίτλο. Στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι το κύριο λήμμα. Το ΛΚΝ τα μοιράζει: εξηγεί την κυριολεκτική σημασία στην _ομφαλοσκοπία_ και τη μεταφορική στην _ομφαλοσκόπηση_.


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2011)

Λεξικογράφε μου εσύ! :)


----------

